# 3 phase ac motor?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

howry said:


> hey alll!!!!
> more and more i get in depth with all the electrical motors, and conversions of bikes and cars. i found that "lightning" an electric motorcycle, uses a "3 phase AC liquid cooled 104kw 12,000 rpm motor" that was apperantly been ripped off of a ev-1 gm first electric car! which got alot of power and long range apperantly....any thought about that? would ya guys know where i can find one similar?
> thanks ahead... and here is a link to the bike..lightningmotorcycle


Hi how,

If you look over the 2 or 3 most recent pages of this Electric Bikes forum you will see 6 or 7 threads which I started concerning the Lightning MC. Also, you might enjoy the November issue of Motorcyclist Magazine which has a 2 page article on the Lightning as well as reviews on other Ebikes.

On the cover is MotoCzysz. And that is a nice bike, just a little slower than the Lightning . If you find the MotoCzysz web site, you can find where he will sell you a motor and controller package. As far as obtaining the motor which the Lightning uses, you may be able to come across a GM S10EV factory truck on auction or parts thereof in a junkyard somewhere. That would be the only way of which I am aware to get an EV1 motor, and where the Lightning motor was obtained, not by "ripping it off an EV1" 

Regards,

major


----------



## howry (Dec 24, 2009)

oh kewl. im going to check this thing out...well i said ripped off, cuz they did took the motor of the ev 1. didnt they? thats what one of their website told. maybe im wrong abit. but thanks alot for the info! going to check!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

they = Major, Richard Hatfield, and the rest of the Lightning team. i.e. Major is part of Lighning Motorcycles.


----------

